# Running two monitors with laptop



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello,

I was hoping someone could help me on how to set up two monitors to my work laptop, as I tried an HMDI splitter to no avail. I think this is where I'm going wrong at least.

Cheers
Willy


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

When I use 2 in the office they're connected via different means - one via USB and the other by display port (with an HDMI adapter attached). Guess it depends on what outputs your laptop has available.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a laptop USB C dock the laptop does not sit on it just a small box powered that connects via USB C and then you can connect all from their and sort in windows 10 monitor share or Imac etc


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a docking station similar to what derek mentions above but my laptop sits in it. Then it has a multitude of connections on the back for 2 different monitors.

What is the make and model of the laptop?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

You either need a traditional dock which not all laptops support, A USB C to HDMI/Displayport adaptor (or dock), a monitor that supports Displayport daisychaining or a native USB C (thunderbolt) monitor.

A splitter as you've discover doesn't do what you want it to.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

It’s a Lenovo T450 laptop but ideally I want to run my Macbook Pro on it from time to time (but not a big problem if not) I ordered a refurbished lenovo dock box, the one that sits beside the computer for £30.00, hopefully this sorts it.

Thanks for the help so far folk, I’ll update you when it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

A splitter should work fine, but you need the right one. You're looking for '1 in 2 out' and it would be powered. I used one to take the HDMI signal from my amp and then split it to two HDMI outputs, 1 to projector and one to TV. It worked perfectly.
The one I have is no longer available but something like this should do https://www.amazon.co.uk/Neoteck-Sp...047807&sprefix=hdmi+splitter+,aps,213&sr=8-20


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> A splitter should work fine, but you need the right one. You're looking for '1 in 2 out' and it would be powered. I used one to take the HDMI signal from my amp and then split it to two HDMI outputs, 1 to projector and one to TV. It worked perfectly.
> The one I have is no longer available but something like this should do https://www.amazon.co.uk/Neoteck-Sp...047807&sprefix=hdmi+splitter+,aps,213&sr=8-20


I think that set up might only duplicate the displays, instead of extending the display.

I've had to use a docking station for my laptop which has two separate Display Port outputs. That allows me to have three separate screens running with separate windows open on each.

I tried one of the USB to HDMI adapters, but didn't have any success with it.

Good luck, OP.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I thought that's what he was trying to do. 🤷


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I use one of these with a Surface Pro so it in effect gives me three screens and I connect to two monitors with HDMI but the dock does HDMI and DVI out so to get two HDMI connections I just bought a DVI to HDMI cable to use alongside a HDMI cable and it works fine and using it for working at home and is basically what I would have in the office 
https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GQ3685Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

If you have a MacBook you can use Duet, it allows you to use an iPad as a second monitor.

https://www.duetdisplay.com

The other option is as others have mentioned a docking station, you can get universal docking stations.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks Gents, I got sorted now










Went with a Refurbished Lenovo ThinkPad Dock https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenovo-T...rentrq:8f5aa4b41750ac3d2e816b2cfff1356e|iid:1which runs both Windows and Mac (Black box under the monitor), which is fairly tidy looking. Just need to sort the mess of wires around the laptop now.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

beatty599 said:


> Thanks Gents, I got sorted now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you buy?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cookies said:


> What did you buy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Went with the Lenovo ThinkPad Pro Dock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenovo-T...rentrq:8f8900991750aa6578935272fff3fb0e|iid:1

The box in the square


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

That looks like a neat and good value way of getting it working £30-ish is a bargain :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

beatty599 said:


> Went with the Lenovo ThinkPad Pro Dock
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenovo-T...rentrq:8f8900991750aa6578935272fff3fb0e|iid:1
> 
> The box in the square


Good choice on that little dock

All you need now is matching monitors #OCD!!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

J306TD said:


> Good choice on that little dock
> 
> All you need now is matching monitors #OCD!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hoping to pick a matching one up on Black Friday! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been meaning to reply to this post since it started. Looks like you have your answer, and now has become a "let's see your setup thread".... Be rude not to share mine...

Work:
3x 27" QHD









Home:
1x 27" QHD | 1x 34" UW UHD


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

RandomlySet said:


> I've been meaning to reply to this post since it started. Looks like you have your answer, and now has become a "let's see your setup thread".... Be rude not to share mine...
> 
> Work:
> 
> ...


2 nice set ups there Matt 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You take your shoes off at work Mat? 😁


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> You take your shoes off at work Mat?


Don't think so. Look at that carpet 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes. I barely wear them in the office. I know it's "bad posture" but I often have one foot under my **** in my seat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

J306TD said:


> Don't think so. Look at that carpet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The carpet is actually clean. Looks nothing like that in person. Just the ring created from the wheels I reckon


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> You take your shoes off at work Mat? ��





J306TD said:


> Don't think so. Look at that carpet


I was going to ask if your boss stops you from going for a comfort break  :lol:



RandomlySet said:


> The carpet is actually clean. Looks nothing like that in person. Just the ring created from the wheels I reckon


I had a similar thing when we took the carpet up in the living room.
There was a circle on the cement from where the wheels had pressed the underlay onto it and marked it.

I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Also you never know when you have to show off your karate kicks


----------

